# Need help with new wiper insert



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

We have a 98 528i that lasted a year and 1/2 on the wiper that the BMW dealer put on our CPO. My wife caught a stone on the windhield about the time the blades needed to be replaced. I bought new inserts from a BMW dealer and installed them after the new windshield was installed. My wife asked for BMW glass, but they didn't install OEM Glass. 

Now we have a wind noise coming from the front windshield. There was a thread about this on the OTHER BMW forum on 3-22 so I know what needs to be done about this.

But in addition, the drivers side ww blade makes noise when it reach the full extention by the A-piller, and is even scratching the new window. I had another new insert and I installed it, without solving the problem. I thought that the pre-wiper blade mounted on the plastic arm was causing the problem and I took it off, and had to sand the plastic arm back to keep it fropm scratching the glass in the middle of the blade. I even put Rain-X on the window to try to cut down on the friction, without success.

My thoughts are that maby the non-OEM glass has more friction, and is causing the blade to make noise. I am contemplating purchasing a new plastic arm with the pre-wiper and a new wiper arm (not just the insert). I am also thinking of insisting that they replace the winshield with OEM glass on as this glass is scratching.

Does any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Are you sure the wiper arm didn't catch some of that rock and get bent? Inspect it carefully for any marks or scratches or compare it to another E39 if you can.

How do you know the windshield wasn't OEM? I would have insisted that whatever was broken be replaced with the correct part...the exact same part.

I wonder if the wiper arm was bent/damaged with the windshield install maybe?

Take it back to the dealer for diagnosis...I don't think the windshield is the problem...the wiper arm is. You may have a case for new glass if something happend to the wiper arm.

Good Luck...keep us informed.

Chris


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Are you sure the wiper arm didn't catch some of that rock...
> 
> How do you know the windshield wasn't OEM? I would have insisted that whatever was broken be replaced with the correct part...the exact same part.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your suggestions.

The windhield was broken in front of the passenger side, outside the sweep of the ww. Someone on the OTHER forum suggested doing a search and last June 03 there was a thread about this. One of the things they mentioned was that if the wiper arm goes past where it is suppose to stop, it will make noise as it is on a part of the windshield it was not ment to be cleaning. I would think that possibly the glass shop may have taken the wipers off when they replaced the glass, and if they put them back on slightly off, this could be my problem. As you said, maby they also damaged the wiper when they removed/replaced the window.

The car is going back to the glass shop tomorrow, so we shall see.

Thanks again


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Update*

The glass shop acknowledged that there was wind noise, and the windshield needed replacement. Mentioned to them the wiper arm needed to be replaced in the proper place, if it was placed so that it would sweep past the place it was suppose to stop at the wiper would make noise.

Bottom line, windshield replaced, no wind noise, no wiper noise.

Wife is happy with her E39, again.


----------

